# Hello from Mass



## cheetah440

Conservative from Mass ready to help educate all the liberal moonbats in the errors of their ways. 

I'll try and be nice and polite about it.


----------



## Ringel05

*Hello from Mass
*
Dominus Spiritus Sanctus............ All rise........


----------



## cheetah440

Ringel05 said:


> *Hello from Mass
> *
> Dominus Spiritus Sanctus............ All rise........



I would say that it going just a little overboard. But just a little.


----------



## Mr. H.

Hi and welcome.
Give 'em both barrels!


----------



## ABikerSailor

cheetah440 said:


> Conservative from Mass ready to help educate all the liberal moonbats in the errors of their ways.
> 
> I'll try and be nice and polite about it.



Welcome to the boards.

Hopefully, you're not some teabagging right wing idiot who thinks that the GOP actually does anything to create a job.


----------



## cheetah440

ABikerSailor said:


> cheetah440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative from Mass ready to help educate all the liberal moonbats in the errors of their ways.
> 
> I'll try and be nice and polite about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the boards.
> 
> Hopefully, you're not some teabagging right wing idiot who thinks that the GOP actually does anything to create a job.
Click to expand...


I have never teabagged anyone who didn't specifically beg for it. It's not really my thing.


----------



## del

pissa


----------



## Ancient lion

welcome cheetah


----------



## Sallow

Welcome.


----------



## Dabs

Hello0o0o0o0oo and Welcome!


----------



## freedombecki

Welcome to USMB, Cheetah440 from Massachusetts. Hope you like it here.


----------



## Zander

It's wicked pissah havin ya heah. 

Welcome!


----------



## Warrior102

cheetah440 said:


> Conservative from Mass ready to help educate all the liberal moonbats in the errors of their ways.
> 
> I'll try and be nice and polite about it.



You're in Mass?
They have wi-fi in church where you're at?


----------



## Baruch Menachem

With a name like Cheetah, shouldn't it be "hello from Acceleration?"


----------



## cheetah440

Warrior102 said:


> cheetah440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative from Mass ready to help educate all the liberal moonbats in the errors of their ways.
> 
> I'll try and be nice and polite about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in Mass?
> They have wi-fi in church where you're at?
Click to expand...


B-

I'm on a golf course Sunday mornings. I do pray a lot though.


----------



## AquaAthena

cheetah440 said:


> Conservative from Mass ready to help educate all the liberal moonbats in the errors of their ways.
> 
> I'll try and be nice and polite about it.



Wow, I like that "nice and polite" part. It's hard for me to be anything else, but I have lost it couple of times here. When the truth calls for passion, I am there. 

So happy you have joined us, cheetah440, and hope you like it here, in our zany little place.


----------



## Colin

cheetah440 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheetah440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative from Mass ready to help educate all the liberal moonbats in the errors of their ways.
> 
> I'll try and be nice and polite about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in Mass?
> They have wi-fi in church where you're at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B-
> 
> I'm on a golf course Sunday mornings. I do pray a lot though.
Click to expand...


Yeh, I know the feeling. But they still won't drop unless you putt it on the right line.


----------



## Sunni Man

Welcome chowdahead


----------



## Truthmatters

welcome


----------



## Jackson

Well, Howdy Cheetah!


----------



## bobcollum

Let's see, from Massachusetts, calls liberals moonbats....do you listen to Howie Carr?


----------



## cheetah440

bobcollum said:


> Let's see, from Massachusetts, calls liberals moonbats....do you listen to Howie Carr?



Doesn't everyone?

Seriously, he is the gold standard.


----------



## Sunni Man

cheetah440 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, from Massachusetts, calls liberals moonbats....do you listen to Howie Carr?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't everyone?
> 
> Seriously, he is the gold standard.
Click to expand...

Howard lawrence Carrrrrrrrr................


----------



## laughinReaper

Welcome, give em hell.

MA is a nice state.


----------



## cheetah440

laughinReaper said:


> Welcome, give em hell.
> 
> MA is a nice state.



I wish my wife would move to NH. She won't. Stupid. Dumb, stupid. But I'm a peace keeper. Seacoast/Portsmouth area is the best part of New England to live, bar none. But family is family and it's tough for some to stray too far from the nest.


----------



## bobcollum

cheetah440 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, from Massachusetts, calls liberals moonbats....do you listen to Howie Carr?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't everyone?
> 
> Seriously, he is the gold standard.
Click to expand...




Gold is worth more than that.


----------



## pixiestick

You know, there was once a time when Massachusetts had some solid conservatives, such as the guy in my avatar. My state is pretty liberal too, but there are conservative regions as well.


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Dot Com

What year is the Cheetah?


----------



## cheetah440

Dot Com said:


> What year is the Cheetah?



1973. Also have a 73 Puma, 77 and 78 El tigre. Go Vintage!!


----------



## Starbuck

Welcome


----------



## cheetah440

pixiestick said:


> You know, there was once a time when Massachusetts had some solid conservatives, such as the guy in my avatar. My state is pretty liberal too, but there are conservative regions as well.



LOL.

And which state would that be?


----------



## pixiestick

cheetah440 said:


> LOL.



What's so funny?


----------



## cheetah440

pixiestick said:


> cheetah440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's so funny?
Click to expand...


Take a guess. I'll give you 3.


----------



## pixiestick

cheetah440 said:


> Take a guess. I'll give you 3.



Is it the fact that your state once had people like Calvin Coolidge?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ringel05 said:


> *Hello from Mass
> *
> Dominus Spiritus Sanctus............ All rise........



Doughnuts Espresso and Cannibus

Fits MA better


----------



## cheetah440

pixiestick said:


> cheetah440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a guess. I'll give you 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the fact that your state once had people like Calvin Coolidge?
Click to expand...


why would I find that funny?


----------



## pixiestick

cheetah440 said:


> why would I find that funny?



I don't know.

Why do you find me funny? Why the "LOL"?


----------



## cheetah440

pixiestick said:


> cheetah440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would I find that funny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> Why do you find me funny? Why the "LOL"?
Click to expand...


You still have 2 guesses left.

How do you know Ed?


----------



## pixiestick

cheetah440 said:


> How do you know Ed?



Who is Ed?


----------



## cheetah440

pixiestick said:


> cheetah440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know Ed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Ed?
Click to expand...


Why else would you go to his profile? LOL.


----------



## pixiestick

cheetah440 said:


> Why else would you go to his profile? LOL.



Just because I clicked his profile, doesn't mean I know him. I went to Zander's profile too, but I don't know him.


----------



## cheetah440

pixiestick said:


> cheetah440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why else would you go to his profile? LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I clicked his profile, doesn't mean I know him. I went to Zander's profile too, but I don't know him.
Click to expand...


Got it. Do you know autohagiography too?


----------



## pixiestick

cheetah440 said:


> Got it. Do you know autohagiography too?



I have no clue. How can I know someone who never even made a post here?


----------



## cheetah440

pixiestick said:


> cheetah440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Do you know autohagiography too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue. How can I know someone who never even made a post here?
Click to expand...


What would compel you to look at a profile of someone who joined 2 days ago and never made a post? 

this has been fun Pixie but I do have some work to do this afternoon. 

I hope you stick around though.


----------



## pixiestick

cheetah440 said:


> *
> What would compel you to look at a profile of someone who joined 2 days ago and never made a post? *
> 
> this has been fun Pixie but I do have some work to do this afternoon.
> 
> I hope you stick around though.



What would compel you to scrutinize whose profiles I look at?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

cheetah440 said:


> Conservative from Mass ready to help educate all the liberal moonbats in the errors of their ways.
> 
> I'll try and be nice and polite about it.



Welcome fellow Masshole.  

You are already going to fail if you want to educate moonbats of any variety, we call people moonbat for a reason 

Just messing with ya


----------



## masquerade

del said:


> pissa



wicked pissah


----------



## masquerade

cheetah440 said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, give em hell.
> 
> MA is a nice state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish my wife would move to NH. She won't. Stupid. Dumb, stupid. But I'm a peace keeper. Seacoast/Portsmouth area is the best part of New England to live, bar none. But family is family and it's tough for some to stray too far from the nest.
Click to expand...


New Hampsha really isn't that fah, unless of course you're south of Bahstan.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

masquerade said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> pissa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wicked pissah
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjXNNuGt0pE]Fitzy&#39;s Wicked Pissah Muppetcast - YouTube[/ame]


----------

